# Brozovic è dell'Inter. E' fatta.



## admin (23 Gennaio 2015)

Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Bene.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2015)

Shaqiri, Icardi, Kovacic, Brozovic...tutta gente di prospettiva. Pagati si, ma con un potenziale di plusvalenza spaventoso.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



Incredibili queste squadre che fanno persino offerte per un giocatore. Non capisco come sia possibile.
Scherzi a parte, l'ho visto solo all'opera dal vivo in Italia-Croazia a San Siro, dove giocò bene ma non mi impressionò enormemente.
Sicuramente sarà titolare nell'Inter, così come sarebbe stato titolare anche da noi, con un allenatore vero in panchina.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Thoir è peggio di Berlusconi [cit.]


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tra Shaqiri, Brozovic (e Podolski) c'hanno ritornato la beffa di Cerci, con tanto di interessi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



Complimenti a loro, Thohir sta iniziando a tirare fuori i soldi malgrado i debiti e quella pagliacciata del FPF.



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Thoir è peggio di Berlusconi [cit.]



.


----------



## malos (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



Niente da dire complimenti a loro. Sono esausto.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



La cosa pazzesca è la formula con la quale l'hanno preso, prestito di 18 mesi con riscatto a 8 milioni, e zio fester dorme....


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> La cosa pazzesca è la formula con la quale l'hanno preso, prestito di 18 mesi con riscatto a 8 milioni, e zio fester dorme....



Presumo inoltre che gli 8 milioni saranno pagati in comode rate. Praticamente lo cominceranno a pagare a Giugno 2016 e lo pagheranno tipo 4 milioni in due anni o 2/3 milioni in tre anni.

_I giorni del condor sono 3 e io colpisco sempre_


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



non lo conosco ma c'è da fargli i complimenti. 

in questa sessione di mercato zero chiacchiere e solo fatti, chapeau.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> La cosa pazzesca è la formula con la quale l'hanno preso, prestito di 18 mesi con riscatto a 8 milioni, e zio fester dorme....



18 mesi ah non lo sapevo,quindi lo pagano nel giugno 2016 e poi vogliono farmi credere che su di lui c'era il Napoli, Arsenal ecc? si come no,detto questo è un bel colpo e pagato il giusto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 18 mesi ah non lo sapevo,quindi lo pagano nel giugno 2016 e poi vogliono farmi credere che su di lui c'era il Napoli, Arsenal ecc? si come no,detto questo è un bel colpo e pagato il giusto.



si, probabilmente non c'era molta concorrenza ma sono stati comunque bravi a strapparlo con una modalità molto conveniente. Thohir è passato dalle chiacchiere ai fatti. Gente così servirebbe anche a noi.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2015)

Thohir ha iniziato a spendere dopo aver preso un allenatore non eccezionale ma molto ambizioso. Uno che pensa in grande.

Noi già siamo immobili di nostro, con quel pupazzo in panchina poi...


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2015)

E' un grande colpo.
Purtroppo.


----------



## R41D3N (23 Gennaio 2015)

L'unico giocatore che avremmo dovuto prendere...e continuano a pensare a Destro, Osvaldo... Che incompetenti.! Vendere il Milan è l'unica soluzione prima della catastrofe. Che schifo vedere la nostra amata squadra ridotta così...


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2015)

bel colpo


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

PS: Questi in mezza giornata hanno chiuso un affare.
Noi i mesi a fare i teatrini e i 3 giorni dell'avvoltoio.


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> PS: Questi in mezza giornata hanno chiuso un affare.
> Noi i mesi a fare i teatrini e i 3 giorni dell'avvoltoio.



Hanno un allenatore che gode della fiducia di tutta la proprietà e la dirigenza.
Il nostro mercato è praticamente congelato fino a quando ci sarà Inzaghi (non ancora per molto).


----------



## Dany20 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Questi in un mese hanno risolto più della metà dei problemi che avevano. Brozovic giocatore soffiato al Milan.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



Mai avrei pensato di dovere invidiare gli acquisti dell'Inter,e invece siamo arrivati anche a questo punto.C'è solo da apprezzarli perchè stanno facendo un buon mercato cercando di colmare le loro lacune,come farebbe qualunque dirigenza sensata,su suggerimento di un allenatore anche un minimo ambiziosvviamente noi non rientriamo nella categoria.Chapeau a loro.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2015)

con questa squadra possono ambire al terzo posto tranquillamente..


----------



## 666psycho (23 Gennaio 2015)

sto rosicando di brutto.. che rabbia! società d'incompetenti! vi odio!


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2015)

Brozovic 8mln il cartellino e un quadrienale di 1.2 mln

totale 12.8 ml di euri per un centrocampisto forte e giovane 

noi rinnoviamo a Muntari a 2.8 mln per stagione e vogliamo Mbia che vuole 3mln per stagione, non c'e molto da dire


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque è anche evidente un altra cosa, che deve far riflettere, Il Milan e nessun altra società ha mai trattato Brozovic,
tant'è che alla prima offerta di 8 milioni con inizio pagamento tra un anno e mezzo lo hanno subito impacchettato,


----------



## walter 22 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Hanno un'allenatore, hanno un presidente, hanno giovani molto promettenti complimenti a loro.
Mi tocca pure desiderare quello che hanno loro, maledetto nano.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Shaqiri, Icardi, Kovacic, Brozovic...tutta gente di prospettiva. *Pagati si*, ma con un potenziale di plusvalenza spaventoso.


ma anche stà storia del pagare..?! ci stiamo gallianizzando o che cosa
Scusami ma scrivendo "pagati si,..." sembra quasi che tu lo voglia intendere come un "difetto" dell'operazione di mercato 
Si dà il caso che i giocatori, soprattutto quelli bravi, vadano pagati

E tra l'altro come hai ben detto, sono pure giovani di prospettiva che loro possono rivendere quando vogliono. Solo al milan si parla di risparmiare e di spendere in modo oculato (cit. galliani alla presentazione del somaro), e poi strapagare una serie di cessi "a perdere" (essien,torres)

Poi non dimentichiamo che non siamo economisti, ma tifosi. Possiamo fare tutti i conti di questo mondo, ma se poi assistiamo a partite ignobili che senso ha? se domani il nonno dice che ha deciso di dissanguarsi uscendo di tasca sua 200mln per comprare ronaldo, cosa me ne può importare??? a me interessa solo di vedere ronaldo al milan.

Ora che thoir sta uscendo i soldi, ai tifosi interisti cosa può importare delle spese di un miliardario indonesiano? forse (thoir) avrà problemi finanziari in futuro, ma chissene almeno loro provano a smuovere un pò le acque prendendo giocatori che sulla carta sono quelli giusti da prendere


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



Io l'avrei preso perchè molti dicono che sia bravo, però se fosse stato tutto sto fenomeno mi sa che non l'avrebbe preso l'inter. Io l'ho visto solo contro l'Italia e non mi pare sto fenomeno. Purtroppo qui vige la legge perentoria che l'erba del vicino necessariamente più verde, perchè noi siamo talmente nella melma che anche un pinco pallino qualsiasi ci sembra un fenomeno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



Magari falliranno clamorosamente,ma un progetto lo stanno davvero mettendo in piedi: Juan Jesus,Dodò,Murillo,Kovacic,Brozovic,Shaqiri,Icardi... tutti praticamente titolari,con esperienza internazionale ed il più vecchio ha 23 anni.


----------



## Milo (23 Gennaio 2015)

Poche chiacchiere, fatti e basta.

Un altro centrocampista e un difensore centrale e il prossimo anno possono lottare per tutto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ragazzi, non era a zero euro, per questo al Milan non sarebbe mai arrivato. Finiremo in B di questo passo: pubblico esausto e scontento, società allo sbando, allenatore incompetente, giocatori con zero personalità...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ma anche stà storia del pagare..?! ci stiamo gallianizzando o che cosa
> Scusami ma scrivendo "pagati si,..." sembra quasi che tu lo voglia intendere come un "difetto" dell'operazione di mercato
> Si dà il caso che i giocatori, soprattutto quelli bravi, vadano pagati
> 
> ...




No, no, per carita, sono 'l ultimo a difendere Galliani. Ho scritto in questo modo perche tanti dicono "a non abbiamo soldi da spendere per cartellini" mentre acquisti del genere sono veri e propri investimenti destinati ad aumentare di valore. Il fatto e, che anche per noi conviene investire, poi il giocatore valido lo dovremo vendere dopo un anno o due, ma almeno abbiamo una plusvalenza e risultati sportivi migliori che poi portano ad una situazione migliore.

2 anni fa c'erano 12 millioni: Noi abbiamo speso 12millioni per Matri piu 5,4m annui di stipendio.
Valore del cartellino oggi: Considerando il suo ingaggio sproposito il valore sul mercato e quasi pari a zero, altrimenti con un ingaggio "normale" magari 5 millioni, magari....
Alternativa? Eriksen preso per 10 millioni(il ingaggio non lo conosco). Valore oggi? Minimo 25 millioni.

Ecco, l'Inter ha investito e sta investendo su giocatori di buonissima prospettiva. Shaqiri ti fa una buona stagione e siamo gia a 20+ millioni di valore. Thohir cosi sta facendo bene, il grande problema del Inter sono gli debiti di Moratti. Comunque investendo su gente come Shaqiri, Icardi e Kovacic per poi vendergli dopo qualche anno inizia pian piano a sanare debiti e creare una societa economicamente sana, a quel punto potranno iniziare di tenere i loro talenti e li si che saranno tempi brutti per noi milanisti.

A dir la verita io studio economia  Forse er questo motivo guardo anche sempre al futuro di un investimento. Investire 7,5 millioni per 18 mesi di Essien per esempio e un investimento fallimentare sin dal inizio.
Il problema e che in societa di economia ne sembrano di capire ben poco.

Ai tempi della vendita di Thiago e Ibra per sanare il bilancio io dicevo che era una pessima idea perche vendendo quelli due la Champions e la Serie A non ce le giochiamo piu, perdendo soldi UEFA/TV, perdendo tifosi allo stadio, perdendo introiti dei sponsor, perdendo disponibilita economica per nuovi acquisti e perdendo introiti di merchandising. Il tutto porta ad una 'downward spiral' infinita. Cosi che in pochissimo tempo il guadagno della cessione sarebbe stato distrutto da queste conseguenze. Non ci voleva un genio per capirlo.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Poi magari falliscono l'obiettivo terzo posto, ma almeno con i fatti ci avranno provato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> No, no, per carita, sono 'l ultimo a difendere Galliani. Ho scritto in questo modo perche tanti dicono "a non abbiamo soldi da spendere per cartellini" mentre acquisti del genere sono veri e propri investimenti destinati ad aumentare di valore. Il fatto e, che anche per noi conviene investire, poi il giocatore valido lo dovremo vendere dopo un anno o due, ma almeno abbiamo una plusvalenza e risultati sportivi migliori che poi portano ad una situazione migliore.
> 
> 2 anni fa c'erano 12 millioni: Noi abbiamo speso 12millioni per Matri piu 5,4m annui di stipendio.
> Valore del cartellino oggi: Considerando il suo ingaggio sproposito il valore sul mercato e quasi pari a zero, altrimenti con un ingaggio "normale" magari 5 millioni, magari....
> ...


ahahahah manco a farlo apposta
comunque grazie per la risposta, ho capito il tuo discorso. Le tue competenze in economia sono senz'altro un valore aggiunto  spero però che i due ambiti (economia e il tifare) non si fondano mai totalmente, perchè temo si arriverebbe a paradossi del tipo "la squadra gioca di melma, però il bilancio è positivo" ahahahah


----------



## juventino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi magari falliscono l'obiettivo terzo posto, ma almeno con i fatti ci avranno provato.



Secondo me dovrebbero provare a vincere l'Europa League per arrivare in Champions. Sono nettamente tra i favoriti.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me dovrebbero provare a vincere l'Europa League per arrivare in Champions. Sono nettamente tra i favoriti.



Sono due strade per lo stesso risultato, vedranno tra qualche mese quale sarà la strada più facile! Ad ogni modo complimenti per il coraggio, hanno preso un allenatore serio che ha già portato i primi benefici in campo e si vedono, con questo la fiducia c'è e gli stanno prendendo gente adeguata agli obiettivi. Poi ripeto, magari falliscono, ma cavoli almeno ci provano.


----------



## Pessotto (23 Gennaio 2015)

Non credo proprio sia un fenomeno altrimenti non l'avrebbe preso l'Inter, c'è da dire però che si stanno muovendo bene sul mercato comprando giovani interessanti


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io l'avrei preso perchè molti dicono che sia bravo, però se fosse stato tutto sto fenomeno mi sa che non l'avrebbe preso l'inter. Io l'ho visto solo contro l'Italia e non mi pare sto fenomeno. Purtroppo qui vige la legge perentoria che l'erba del vicino necessariamente più verde, perchè noi siamo talmente nella melma che anche un pinco pallino qualsiasi ci sembra un fenomeno.



L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde? Più che altro il vicino ha l'erba, mentre noi abbiamo un terreno di sassi.
Dov'è il centrocampista che ci serviva? Ad oggi, 23 gennaio, non si vede. E non ci sono trattative per nessuno.
Nessuno parla di fenomeno, ma di un buon giocatore che in Italia può far bene e crescere (la cultura che ho su questo giocatore è la partita contro l'Italia e qualche video sul tubo, ma penso come tutti). Uno che da un mese veniva dato vicino al Milan, che avrebbe scalzato qualche mediocre dal nostro centrocampo. Mi sembra abbastanza lecito sbuffare e perché no, rosicare.

Ci stanno dando le piste sul mercato e a breve ci supereranno con agevolezza in classifica.

Io dico che se vogliamo parlare da tifosi è un conto, e allora diciamo che hanno presso solo mezzi giocatori e che non andranno da nessuna parte. Se vogliamo parlare oggettivamente e sportivamente, allora bisogna dire che hanno colmato quasi tutte le lacune, comprando almeno un giocatore per reparto, con operazioni che gli permettono di diluire i costi per il lungo periodo, e che attualmente hanno diversi elementi in rosa giovani e molto futuribili. In pratica, stanno ricostruendo dopo aver smantellato, quello che non stiamo facendo noi.
Soprattutto hanno fatto poche chiacchiere e molti fatti, niente teatrini e annunci ufficiali di gente a parametro 0. Da noi per il 28enne Cerci mancava poco che scendevano i caroselli in strada.

Senza voler polemizzare ovviamente, però bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------



## ucraino (23 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> PS: Questi in mezza giornata hanno chiuso un affare.
> Noi i mesi a fare i teatrini e i 3 giorni dell'avvoltoio.



Loro hanno fatto un offerta giusta e la dinamo a accettato . Io credo che galliani o non abbia nemmeno contattato la dinamo o che se l abbia fatto gli abbia fatto un offerta ridicola tipo 3 milioni pagabili in 10 anni . Però penso più la prima opzione il milan non tratta nessun giocatore sono solo chiacchiere per prendere per i fondelli noi tifosi . Brozevic era proprio il giocatore che ci serviva ma se le lasciato sfuggire e l ultima ora di mercato prenderemo uno scarto di qualcuno gratis ma scarsissimo . Sono più che deluso da questa società non ho più neanche voglia di guardare le partite


----------



## sion (23 Gennaio 2015)

ragazzi poche chiacchere e bisogna solo fare i complimenti all'inter per il mercato,il cambio di allenatore e tutto quello che ne consegue..purtroppo e' la verita'..e bisogna riconoscere quando fanno meglio di noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'erba del vicino è sempre più verde? Più che altro il vicino ha l'erba, mentre noi abbiamo un terreno di sassi.
> Dov'è il centrocampista che ci serviva? Ad oggi, 23 gennaio, non si vede. E non ci sono trattative per nessuno.
> Nessuno parla di fenomeno, ma di un buon giocatore che in Italia può far bene e crescere (la cultura che ho su questo giocatore è la partita contro l'Italia e qualche video sul tubo, ma penso come tutti). Uno che da un mese veniva dato vicino al Milan, che avrebbe scalzato qualche mediocre dal nostro centrocampo. Mi sembra abbastanza lecito sbuffare e perché no, rosicare.
> 
> ...



Io ti dico che se al posto di alterarti avessi letto l'ultima frase che ho scritto, avresti capito al volo cosa in realtà intendessi, cioè che anche un buon giocatore come Brozovic ci sembra un fenomeno dato che noi facciamo ribrezzo sotto ogni punto di vista. Leggete i post bene, capitene il senso e poi commentate.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io ti dico che se al posto di alterarti avessi letto l'ultima frase che ho scritto, avresti capito al volo cosa in realtà intendessi, cioè che anche un buon giocatore come Brozovic ci sembra un fenomeno dato che noi facciamo ribrezzo sotto ogni punto di vista. Leggete i post bene, capitene il senso e poi commentate.



il problema e' che noi , inteso come tifosi , sappiamo che ci manca tutto in questa squadra di melma e qualsiasi fiorellino che crediamo possa spuntare in mezzo al pantano ci sembra un inizio di primavera.

almeno l'inter ci prova , noi nemmeno quello ....bisogna cambiare chi decide chi comprare e metterci al passo con i tempi non bastano piu' gli amici degli amici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io ti dico che se al posto di alterarti avessi letto l'ultima frase che ho scritto, avresti capito al volo cosa in realtà intendessi, cioè che anche un buon giocatore come Brozovic ci sembra un fenomeno dato che noi facciamo ribrezzo sotto ogni punto di vista. Leggete i post bene, capitene il senso e poi commentate.


Il problema non è Brozovic in sé, è quello che rappresenta. Brozovic significa progetto, perché fino a qualche tempo fa avevano Mazzarri in panchina e una squadra allo sbando, adesso si ritrovano con un allenatore vero al quale stanno anche dando modo di esprimere le sue idee, quali? Il 4-2-3-1, tant'è vero che gli hanno preso il mediano che mancava(Brozovic) oltre agli esterni(Podolski e Shaqiri). Per questo capisco chi rosica, è per ciò che significa l'acquisto di Brozovic.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me dovrebbero provare a vincere l'Europa League per arrivare in Champions. Sono nettamente tra i favoriti.



Il problema per l'Europa League riguarda la lista uefa. L'Inter sta prendendo tutta gente che ha già giocato in Europa (Podolski, Shaqiri, Brozovic), al tedesco pare sia stato garantito che sarà inserito, anche perché senza Osvaldo e Puscas resterebbero con Bonazzoli, Icardi e Palacio.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema non è Brozovic in sé, è quello che rappresenta. Brozovic significa progetto, perché fino a qualche tempo fa avevano Mazzarri in panchina e una squadra allo sbando, adesso si ritrovano con un allenatore vero al quale stanno anche dando modo di esprimere le sue idee, quali? Il 4-2-3-1, tant'è vero che gli hanno preso il mediano che mancava(Brozovic) oltre agli esterni(Podolski e Shaqiri). Per questo capisco chi rosica, è per ciò che significa l'acquisto di Brozovic.


La parola progetto è una belinata enorme quanto una casa. Si vince quando si caccia il denaro, quando si acquistano i calciatori decenti. Il progetto lasciamolo a squadre come l'Udinese, il Genoa, il Palermo. Non credevo comunque che le mie frasi potessero essere così fraintese. Io ho criticato nel mio post la società. Poi anch'io rosico, ma non certo per l'Inter, ma per cosa eravamo prima. Poi se devo afre contento qualcuno e ripetere la lagna di tutti che sto cacchio di croato è un fenomeno, lo faccio, almeno la chiudiamo qui. Comunque ora basta OT. Si ritorna in tema. Ogni altro messaggio che non si baserà su Brozovic verrà editato. Ci sono 3000 topics dove parlare di Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La parola progetto è una belinata enorme quanto una casa. Si vince quando si caccia il denaro, quando si acquistano i calciatori decenti. Il progetto lasciamolo a squadre come l'Udinese, il Genoa, il Palermo. Non credevo comunque che le mie frasi potessero essere così fraintese. Io ho criticato nel mio post la società. Poi anch'io rosico, ma non certo per l'Inter, ma per cosa eravamo prima. Poi se devo afre contento qualcuno e ripetere la lagna di tutti che sto cacchio di croato è un fenomeno, lo faccio, almeno la chiudiamo qui. Comunque ora basta OT. Si ritorna in tema. Ogni altro messaggio che non si baserà su Brozovic verrà editato. Ci sono 3000 topics dove parlare di Milan.


Il progetto è una belinata, bene... forse non siamo d'accordo sulla definizione di progetto, perché secondo me un progetto esiste anche al Bayern Monaco, esiste anche al Barcellona, quindi è sbagliato associarlo a squadre come l'Udinese, il Genoa e il Palermo. Detto questo, non ritieni ci sia un progetto all'Inter? A me sembra che stiano facendo le cose in una direzione precisa, a te non sembra? È di questo che vorrei discutere, non ho frainteso le tue parole e per questo cercavo di spiegarti perché tutto questo "entusiasmo" e "rammarico" per Brozovic, proprio perché penso di aver capito cosa volessi dire.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io ti dico che se al posto di alterarti avessi letto l'ultima frase che ho scritto, avresti capito al volo cosa in realtà intendessi, cioè che anche un buon giocatore come Brozovic ci sembra un fenomeno dato che noi facciamo ribrezzo sotto ogni punto di vista. Leggete i post bene, capitene il senso e poi commentate.


Riapro l'OT solo per chiarire: non ero alterato né polemico. Tutto a posto


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultima ora. Marcelo Brozovic è un giocatore dell'Inter. La società nerazzurra ha raggiunto l'accordo economico con la Dinamo Zagabria (circa 8 milioni di euro). Contratto da 4 anni e mezzo. Domani, il giocatore arriverà a Milano per sottoporsi alle visite mediche e per firmare il contratto.



.


----------



## Aron (23 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo Tevez alla Juve, questo lo metto al secondo posto nella classifica delle delusioni.

Altro che bearsi di aver soffiato Cerci all'Inter, questo qui come valore ne vale tre di Cerci. 
Brozovic non è un fenomeno, ma è titolare nella Croazia che non fa toccare palla all'Italia ed era in orbita di diversi club europei.
E' un ottimo giocatore già adesso e ha tutte le carte in regola per diventare un campione.


----------



## Renegade (24 Gennaio 2015)

Brozovic è un centrocampista in grado di agire in ogni ruolo della metà campo, dalle ottime qualità tecniche e tremendamente buono in prospettiva. Quindi non cominciamo con ''Eh ma boh, non è un granché, non impressiona ecc'' solo perché ora veste nerazzurro. Ce l'hanno fatta sotto il naso e bene hanno fatto. Ora con Brozovic aumenta il loro livello tecnico. Hanno centrocampo e attacco mostruosi. Se migliorano la difesa la vedo durissima per noi.


----------



## ucraino (24 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Brozovic è un centrocampista in grado di agire in ogni ruolo della metà campo, dalle ottime qualità tecniche e tremendamente buono in prospettiva. Quindi non cominciamo con ''Eh ma boh, non è un granché, non impressiona ecc'' solo perché ora veste nerazzurro. Ce l'hanno fatta sotto il naso e bene hanno fatto. Ora con Brozovic aumenta il loro livello tecnico. Hanno centrocampo e attacco mostruosi. Se migliorano la difesa la vedo durissima per noi.



La vedi durissima e impossibile che noi arriviamo davanti al inter . Loro oltre che rinforzati hanno un vero allenatore noi una marionetta squallida e viscida


----------



## Penny.wise (25 Gennaio 2015)

A lezione di calciomercato dall'Inter..vergogna..
Mi viene da piangere, tra Shaqiri e questo ci hanno stuprato neanche fossimo il Portogruaro, e la vasellina gliel'abbiamo offerta noi


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Gennaio 2015)

*Brozovic presentato oggi ufficialmente alla Pinetina ha rilasciato in particolare questa dichiarazione:''C’erano anche altre squadre che mi volevano, anche il Milan ma io non ero molto informato a riguardo. Ho scelto l’Inter perché mi piacciono queste condizioni di lavoro e perchè conosco già molti giocatori''*


----------

